# Michelle Yeoh



## Domino (Jun 16, 2009)

Had to be done, maybe not the correct place for it as she has no martial arts training at all. But apart from the obvious, a great actor.

Also, she doesnt speak mandarin and found it interesting she learnt her lines in "Crouching Tiger" phonetically. woah.

Would've been great to see her in 'The Matrix' also.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 16, 2009)

She's a wonderful performer. I really liked her opposite Jackie Chan in Supercop. Between the Bond film she did and Crouching Tiger, she's shown she has tremendous range. I believe she is a dancer, and was thus able to learn to move effectively in martial arts scenes.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh no a Michelle Yeoh thread someone is going to see this!!

You just opened a portal that unleashes unmeasurable powers.

May God save us all.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 16, 2009)

Aye, the 'dojo' scene in Crouching Tiger is one of my favourite parts of any martial arts film.  Her ability to play to both sets of conventions in cinematic story-telling, Eastern and Western, says a lot about her talent.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2009)

Of course I hope you realize that you have effectively stop me from ever posting on MT again since I will from now on I will be stuck on this post


----------



## Domino (Jun 16, 2009)

Please dont jinx it Jade, going ok so far


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Oh no a Michelle Yeoh thread someone is going to see this!!
> 
> You just opened a portal that unleashes unmeasurable powers.
> 
> May God save us all.


 
They're here :EG:


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a couple more for Xue,














She starting to look kinda old here, but I'm not complaining...


----------



## Omar B (Jun 20, 2009)

She was awesome in Silverhawk too.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 20, 2009)

Omar B said:


> She was awesome in Silverhawk too.




Yea definitely!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2009)

OK, I'm done....


----------



## David43515 (Jun 21, 2009)

I doubt anyone will believe it, but with her hair up she looks alot like my short-haired wife, Ryoko.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 22, 2009)

> Speaking at the Shanghai Film Festival on Sunday, *Michelle Yeoh* mentioned that she will star in a new kung fu movie co-directed between John Woo and Taiwanese filmmaker Su Chao-pin (SILK).
> The Chinese-language film is tentatively titled THE SWORD AND THE MARTIAL ARTS WORLD and will begin shooting in China in September.
> Despite a supporting role in last year's Jet Li-Jackie Chan adventure film THE FORBIDDEN KINGDOM, the 46-year-old actress has strayed from the action genre in the last few years to take on more dramatic roles. This doesn't mean Yeoh has gone soft.


 


http://www.kungfucinema.com/john-woo-to-direct-michelle-yeoh-in-kung-fu-film-8633


----------



## Domino (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds great.
Resisting starting a *Ziyi Zhang *thread


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Domino said:


> Sounds great.
> Resisting starting a *Ziyi Zhang *thread



Maybe a Liu Yi Fei thread?


----------



## Domino (Jun 23, 2009)

Only know of her from 'Forbidden Kingdom',
you may begin this time sir


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2009)

WHAT!!! :tantrum: BLASPHEMY!!! :angry:

What is going on here&#8230;Need I REMIND You that THIS is a MICHELLE YEOH thread and NOT to be desecrated by any others :angry: OK there are a couple more that would be allowed but you need to be watching Kung Fu movies out of Beijing to see them  &#8230;but NOT HERE this is all about Michelle Yeoh :angry:


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry Master Xue,

Can you forgive my desecration's of the "holy" name of Michelle Yeoh


----------



## TinTin_57 (Jul 3, 2009)

Domino, I wondered why you weren't performing the bong sau correctly in class last night. After looking through this thread I see that really you were mimicking putting your arm around Michelle!!! You've got it bad for her for real!


----------



## Domino (Jul 14, 2009)

TinTin_57 said:


> Domino, I wondered why you weren't performing the bong sau correctly in class last night. After looking through this thread I see that really you were mimicking putting your arm around Michelle!!! You've got it bad for her for real!



haha thank you very much 
sore legs from tonight, horse stance, love it.


----------



## Domino (Sep 7, 2011)

She is the snake 'charmer' in Karate Kid ... my favourite scene tbh of the whole film, the music takes me away.

Wish Tensei was about !


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 7, 2011)

Domino said:


> Sounds great.
> Resisting starting a *Ziyi Zhang *thread


Oh Lord don't... I've had the secret hots for that beauty for a while now. :fanboy:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 7, 2011)

:chuckles:  Too skinny for me, my friend, tho' she has the beauty of a porcelain doll, true enough.

Gong Li, who co-starred with her in Memoires tho' ... I know she was 'evil' in the film but she still takes your breath away!


----------



## oaktree (Sep 7, 2011)

If this thread has been brought to life it means he will be back here soon. I have to ask xue, which one is more addicting xingyi or michelle.Interesting Jing likes Maggie q. I like ah sa and ah gill from twins you Know from twin effects or vampire effect. And i like ah sa more.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2011)

oaktree said:


> If this thread has been brought to life it means he will be back here soon. I have to ask xue, which one is more addicting xingyi or michelle.Interesting Jing likes Maggie q. I like ah sa and ah gill from twins you Know from twin effects or vampire effect. And i like ah sa more.



Again I must say

BLASPHEMER!!! :angry:

This is a Michelle Yeoh thread&#8230; NOT a Maggie q, ah sa or ah gill thread

And to answer your question&#8230;One is an addiction&#8230;.the other... is an obsession&#8230;.I will leave it to you to figure out which is which :EG:

Now if you don't mind.... I'm thinking about Michelle Yeoh doing Xingyiquan


----------

